# WEG



## paulineh (9 September 2018)

Does anyone know where you can watch WEG on the TV apart from the FEI web site.


----------



## milliepops (9 September 2018)

quite a bit on red button

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/weg/weg-news/world-equestrian-games-tv-listings-452567

also some on BBC2 and H&C


----------



## VRIN (9 September 2018)

Brilliant many thanks...


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 September 2018)

Just found this - I'm away for quite a bit of it but should be able to pick up results at least:
https://tryon2018.com/


----------



## Laafet (10 September 2018)

I bought a TV pass from FEI TV for £15 so I can watch whatever I want and not what they chose to show us. FEI TV is really good.


----------



## claracanter (12 September 2018)

Laafet said:



			I bought a TV pass from FEI TV for £15 so I can watch whatever I want and not what they chose to show us. FEI TV is really good.
		
Click to expand...

 I have bought one too but haven't been able to watch any dressage this afternoon because of 'technical difficulties'. I'm not very impressed with FEI.T.TV at the moment. Hope they get it all sorted soon


----------



## madmav (12 September 2018)

Thanks millipops. Been looking and you&#8217;ve sorted it. How brilliant are you!


----------



## MT_Whippet_Man (12 September 2018)

Ive been following the endurance on FEI TV today and there were a few technical difficulties early on there, too. Fortunately, it all seemed to sort itself out fairly quickly. Unfortunately, the race itself has just had to be abandoned!
Ive used FEI TV before and do think its very good value for things like the WEG. Im looking forward to the start of eventing tomorrow.


----------



## TheOldTrout (13 September 2018)

I'm sure somebody posted a link to the page on the WEG site where you can see the results go up. I've lost the link and can't find the page on the WEG site. Can someone help please?


----------



## DonskiWA (13 September 2018)

The poor old endurance people. First off, some of the riders got misdirected and did an extra 5km.  When they realised that, they stopped the race, only to do a full restart 45mins later.  Then half way through THAT race, they cancelled it due to heat and humidity.  
It&#8217;s been a complete schmozzle apparently.


----------



## MT_Whippet_Man (13 September 2018)

I've been using Official Results > Time Schedule and just scrolling down for the start lists and results but I'm not sure how often these are updated. I was following the endurance yesterday using the GPS tracker so I didn't notice how often the Dressage GP results were being posted. Sorry if this isn't what you were looking for (in which case I'd be grateful for guidance, too).


----------



## TheOldTrout (13 September 2018)

MT_Whippet_Man said:



			I've been using Official Results > Time Schedule and just scrolling down for the start lists and results but I'm not sure how often these are updated. I was following the endurance yesterday using the GPS tracker so I didn't notice how often the Dressage GP results were being posted. Sorry if this isn't what you were looking for (in which case I'd be grateful for guidance, too).
		
Click to expand...

There's a rosette icon, I just noticed, if you click on that you get the current standings! Which is what I was looking for. Hadn't spotted the rosette sooner.
https://tryon2018.com/eventResults/2018/1587/resultlist_D1A


----------



## LadySam (13 September 2018)

Is anyone else having technical problems watching FEI TV?  I just watched the replay of the first day of dressage.  The sync was so badly out at times that I was watching a test while the commentary was for the next test.  At its best the picture was about 10 seconds behind the commentary.  Very frustrating.


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 September 2018)

i found the results on the longinestiming site,,,,shows results and list of competitors and timings


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (13 September 2018)

Losing the will to live with the WEG site - is there an easy way to find out the timings of the Eventing dressage tests? Much as I'd like to, I don't think I will get away with 2 days of watching FEI TV all day!

Sorted - fantastic link on the British eventing site!!!


----------



## conniegirl (13 September 2018)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			Losing the will to live with the WEG site - is there an easy way to find out the timings of the Eventing dressage tests? Much as I'd like to, I don't think I will get away with 2 days of watching FEI TV all day!

Sorted - fantastic link on the British eventing site!!!
		
Click to expand...

can you share teh link?


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (13 September 2018)

https://results.hippodata.de/2018/1587/docs/tryon_01b_sldre_abst.pdf

https://results.hippodata.de/2018/1587/docs/tryon_01a_sldre_abst.pdf

Should be both days - if not try this one: https://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/page.aspx?section=1348&itemTitle=2018+World+Equestrian+Games


----------



## conniegirl (13 September 2018)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



https://results.hippodata.de/2018/1587/docs/tryon_01b_sldre_abst.pdf

https://results.hippodata.de/2018/1587/docs/tryon_01a_sldre_abst.pdf

Should be both days - if not try this one: https://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/page.aspx?section=1348&itemTitle=2018+World+Equestrian+Games

Click to expand...

thanks but I'm looking for the dressage results


----------



## milliepops (13 September 2018)

conniegirl said:



			thanks but I'm looking for the dressage results
		
Click to expand...

if you're having trouble on the tryon page the longines one is 
http://www.longinestiming.com/#!/equestrian/2018/1587/html/en/longinestiming/resultlist_D1.html

has live results.


----------



## MT_Whippet_Man (13 September 2018)

Thanks. I'll use the rosette icon (I'd clicked on it before but thought that perhaps the results were only uploaded very infrequently).


----------



## conniegirl (13 September 2018)

milliepops said:



			if you're having trouble on the tryon page the longines one is 
http://www.longinestiming.com/#!/equestrian/2018/1587/html/en/longinestiming/resultlist_D1.html

has live results.
		
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## Equibrit (13 September 2018)

Dressage team bronze for GB.

http://www.longinestiming.com/#!/equestrian/2018/1587/html/en/longinestiming/resultlist_D1T.html


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 September 2018)

a friend has fei tv and asked me over tonight so have had a nice evening watching the dressage, it was really close at the end.  good result for our team ..germany was very strong so we would never have got gold ....


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 September 2018)

Fantastic news!


----------



## oldie48 (14 September 2018)

What a great result. Both of our top horses are very young to be competing at that level and will continue to improve as they get stronger. Well done team GB!


----------



## Katikins (14 September 2018)

Any idea why Tina's result isn't on the WEG results page as according to H&H she's currently standing in 5th!!


----------



## conniegirl (14 September 2018)

Katikins said:



			Any idea why Tina's result isn't on the WEG results page as according to H&H she's currently standing in 5th!!
		
Click to expand...

she is on the printed results in 5th but not on the "live results"
https://results.hippodata.de/2018/1587/docs/eventing_dressage_indiv_day1.pdf


----------



## Laafet (14 September 2018)

I heard a whisper that there are concerns over the cross country and that they may have to cancel it?


----------



## fetlock (15 September 2018)

So it's all to be postponed by a day, which is obviously wise from a  safety aspect, but I have to question the original decision to hold it over there in hurricane season.


----------



## caladria (15 September 2018)

fetlock said:



			So it's all to be postponed by a day, which is obviously wise from a  safety aspect, but I have to question the original decision to hold it over there in hurricane season.
		
Click to expand...

Out of the choice of one site, they chose the best candidate! They didn't really have a lot of choice after Bromont, Canada pulled out. Anywhere that would take them, and the Longines sponsored FEI had strong objections to the only other even remotely possible candidate - the then Rolex Kentucky horse park.

Hurricane season is June-November, so the chances that one particular location in any particular two week period would be hit by a hurricane is pretty low - I mean, we're over half way through the hurricane season and Flo is (obviously) only the 6th of the year. The chances were really quite low, and they've been unlucky - after all, these games are taking place less than 200 miles from Atlanta, where the 1996 Olympics also took place in hurricane season and were completely unaffected.

(For comparison, the F1 Japanese Grand Prix has been held in Japan's typhoon season since 1976 and has been significantly affected by weather twice as far as I can remember).


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 September 2018)

Cross country still going ahead today so far .


----------



## slowrider (15 September 2018)

Sunday will be shutdown it seems while storm Florence passes, so eventing final may be Monday.


----------



## Equibrit (15 September 2018)

GB in pole position; ..................................http://www.longinestiming.com/#!/equestrian/2018/1587/html/en/longinestiming/resultlist_EXCT.html


----------



## Mule (15 September 2018)

Ooh Ireland 2nd and Japan in 4th. I'm glad for Japan. It's nice to see a non traditional eventing country do well.


----------



## spookypony (17 September 2018)

I'm curious why there seems to be little response on here to the omnishambles that was WEG Endurance!


----------



## Squeak (17 September 2018)

spookypony said:



			I'm curious why there seems to be little response on here to the omnishambles that was WEG Endurance!
		
Click to expand...

Same!  I also can't believe that more hasn't been said about the Endurance horse that died and this:

"FEI vet director Goran Akerstrom added that 53 horses were treated in the vet clinic, 52 for metabolic issues. Of these, 32 needed intravenous fluids and two suffered minor colic but recovered quickly."


From this article https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/20-year-old-horse-put-weg-endurance-664825#eejkUMVobrDvfG2b.99

I'm not sure if it's just me being ignorant but to me this sounds appalling, yet there's been very little mentioned about it.


----------



## spookypony (17 September 2018)

Squeak said:



			Same!  I also can't believe that more hasn't been said about the Endurance horse that died and this:

"FEI vet director Goran Akerstrom added that 53 horses were treated in the vet clinic, 52 for metabolic issues. Of these, 32 needed intravenous fluids and two suffered minor colic but recovered quickly."


From this article https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/20-year-old-horse-put-weg-endurance-664825#eejkUMVobrDvfG2b.99

I'm not sure if it's just me being ignorant but to me this sounds appalling, yet there's been very little mentioned about it.
		
Click to expand...

It was certainly making waves on Endurance groups! Not so much the dead horse, which of course is appalling, but more the extreme number of horses needing vet help at all, combined with the false start and then the cancellation on the last loop of the whole event!

The consensus so far, albeit working with limited information, seems to be that some of it is faults in the organisation and running of the event, and some of it is faults of riders not riding to conditions (which surprises no one in the discipline)...we are all awaiting the stats to see if we can find out if there is a pattern, and if our suspicions are confirmed.

The discipline needs serious changes, and the FEI needs to grow a backbone.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 September 2018)

spookypony said:



			I'm curious why there seems to be little response on here to the omnishambles that was WEG Endurance!
		
Click to expand...

I posted some stuff on the other WEG threads in the Tackroom.


----------



## DabDab (18 September 2018)

There was a thread started about it here SP: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...WEG-Endurance-Chef-D-Equipe-for-France-Speaks


----------



## spookypony (18 September 2018)

Thanks, DabDab!


----------



## slowrider (21 September 2018)

Home Team hasn't dominated!  Maybe good stuff will come out of showjumping.


----------

